# Staged model train wrecks



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

I didn't know if "You Tube" links were allowed here, but seen somone posted one so I guess it's alright...................Anyway

I was on You Tube fooling around looking at model train videos and I found alot
of model train wrecks on video, most of the ones I saw were staged however.
Although I found a few humorous, most people were upset and posted comments it
was a waste of money to wreck model trains purposely. I always did have a warped
sense of humor. he he he he he ha ha ha ha

Here are a few I found humurous that seemed staged

#1 funniest a stage HO layout train wreck which seems to have way too many
trains going, there is 3 trains involved in a pile up in a curve and has
crashing sound effects to go with it.

You Tube link >
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvNjReSZp84&feature=related

#1b another staged video from the same person above, this time santas reindeer
on a flat bed are hit in front of a tunnel. The reindeer train gets rear ended
and it's hit by another train, great sound effects.

you tube link>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB85QVPB44E&feature=related

#1c this same guy un vid #1 and #1b seems to put out another staged train cash
this time the train derails into a gourge after hitting a bus, again great sound
effects.

you tube link>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35r77eWKLUs&feature=related

#2 LGB G scale train takes a plunge into a stream

You Tube Link >
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpcvUpymZgA&feature=related

#3 Going too fast with a Bachmann G scale Big Hauler and rolls over with ride on
camera on board

You Tube link>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm9kPANvmaQ&feature=related

#4 G scale vs Z scale, a G scale track is set up and then someone puts Z scale
track inside of the G scale track. The Bachmann G scale train chases down the Z
scale train, see who wins.

you tube link>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyQ7nmAvjRs&feature=related

#5 A model train crash video called scariest model train crashes, features
staged crashes of course, but what makes this video different is they actually
stage a reporter and a investigation team to research why the wrecks happened.

you tube link>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC8VzVmNPOI&feature=related

#6 This one is with little fake people and voice overs, a new train driver is
hired and he wrecks everything under the sun, this one features a lego train
set.

you tube link>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mTNSB7cIQI&feature=related

#7 Guy stages a Lionel train wreck and uses a walky talky with his son to pose
as a dispatcher as to why the wreck happened, what are we teaching our kids?
Aren't we suppose to teach our kids to respect the hobby?

You Tube link>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0jt7DQWI24

#8 Not so funny is a kid who staged a model train crash with his Dad's trains

You Tube Link >
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D6ER4xnizg&feature=related

Special Mention

I like old movies and this one is a HO scale stop motion video of Smokey and the
Bandit, it's very well done & yes it includes a train

You tube Link >
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-anJ7q_YbQ&feature=related


EMD Trainman


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

These videos are all of stop motion train crashes, so trains don't get hurt 
here, at least I don't think so. 

Video #1: A guy at work told me about this one. It's based on a Lionel Train set 
and the train hits a semi-truck at a crossing, what makes this one different is 
the train is sooo looonngg, that the freight cars never seems to stop coming in 
to crash and pile up on top of each other. 

you tube link> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3mw2kaIbx4&feature=related 

Video #2: Is a recreation of the movie called "The Fugitive" where a train hits 
a bus. This one is well done and features a wooden train set with modern Santa 
Fe and Rio Grande diesel locomotives 

you tube link> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDJ6rfq_5Vk 

Video #3: Is called the great Bonocal Train crash and is based on a HO train. 
What also makes this one different is it actually has a plot and story line. The 
Bonocals attack and steal a HO train from the Lego Guys, then battle is declared 
to get the train back. 

you tube link> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUMeQJY5WFQ&feature=related 

Video #4: This particular video got over 1 million views which shows people must 
love staged model train wrecks. This one is based on a wooden thomas the train 
set. Although the movie is called Thomas the idot tank engine, it sure isn't 
based on the real show. 

you tube link> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUdHyLUa9CE&NR=1 

Special Mention: There are sometimes movies that came on TV that you liked so 
much that you never will forget them. For me as in the orginal post, one of them 
was "Smokey and the Bandit". Well I found another Very Well Done of another one 
of my favorites which is the movie "Covoy". It is NOT stop motion and does NOT 
use and R/C motorization at all to move the trucks. How did they do it??? They 
used all fishing line and pulled them along. With the real movie sounds in these 
Convoy movies made with 1:32 scale ratio trucks they were thumbs up. 

Convoy Intro Movie in 1:32 scale ratio > 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JewBZcY27Zo 

Convoy New Mexico in 1:32 scale ratio> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgSCTUfbuf4&feature=related 



EMD Trainman


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

EMTM:

I do not ususally wreck my trains or cameras on purpose. I did have a mishap with a camera being too close to the tracks when I was testing my live steam locomotive:



Also, I was at Jim Miller's house over Labor Day when he inadvertently drove his GP-40s at full speed in to the pilot of his C-16. Only damage was the link coupler on the front of the C-16 broke off.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't stage wrecks... the idiot cat knocks enough rip-rap onto the line to keep me satisfied.... and if it didn't, I keep forgetting that Botchmanns are wired bass-ackwards


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

One need not stage a wreck - just invite Stan or JJ to an ops session.


----------



## TrainPerson (May 8, 2010)

the lgb train into a stream wreck was staged. I have the dvd it came from and it says at the end, just after the crash, it says that.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Nov 2010 10:18 AM 
One need not stage a wreck - just invite Stan or JJ to an ops session.









Amen brother!!!

Bubba


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Revived post


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I can add my own funny video to the list.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Nov 2010 10:18 AM 
One need not stage a wreck - just invite Stan or JJ to an ops session.









Here we go again.....Defacation of Charicature. There is no proof that stan or I have caused wrecks we are too good at removing the evadence










Looks like we will have to have Snidley Whiplash draw up one of them Cyst and Desease Orders.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Nov 2010 10:18 AM 
One need not stage a wreck - just invite Stan or JJ to an ops session.







JJ.... We just don't get no respect....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, you forgot the John Biblecrashtrophe, this summer. Sorry John the deeeeeevil made me do it!! LOL Regal


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the only wreck I ever staged.... 









If I hadn't really needed the pic for a story, I wouldn't have done that one, either.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I have enough of them on accident that I don't need to stage them.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

These were NOT staged...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 03 Jan 2011 04:51 PM 
Hey, you forgot the John Biblecrashtrophe, this summer. Sorry John the deeeeeevil made me do it!! LOL Regal 



Poor John is never going to live that down, is he. Remember, he was fired over the wreck.


Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 03 Jan 2011 04:25 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Nov 2010 10:18 AM 
One need not stage a wreck - just invite Stan or JJ to an ops session.







JJ.... We just don't get no respect....











What do you mean "No Respect"

It seems to me that you two are getting the utmost respect.

Who else gets so much attention for jobs well done.

Admit it, if it weren't for people like you two, U-tube wouldn't exist.

Randy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 03 Jan 2011 07:00 PM 
Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 03 Jan 2011 04:25 PM 
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 24 Nov 2010 10:18 AM 
One need not stage a wreck - just invite Stan or JJ to an ops session.







JJ.... We just don't get no respect....











What do you mean "No Respect"

It seems to me that you two are getting the utmost respect.

Who else gets so much attention for jobs well done.

Admit it, if it weren't for people like you two, U-tube wouldn't exist.

Randy


I don't know







He does have a point


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

APosted By Semper Vaporo on 03 Jan 2011 06:08 PM 
These were NOT staged...









And this is why i dont own any live steam...................









You Crazy people you.

Sparkies for life.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nobody does it better than Gomez Adams!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By lkydvl on 03 Jan 2011 10:37 PM 
Nobody does it better than Gomez Adams! 

Compaired to me and Stan Gomes is a amature.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By lkydvl on 03 Jan 2011 10:37 PM 
Nobody does it better than Gomez Adams! 
Some of you may not know who he is referring to????? 










Hah LOL great show too!!


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Posted By blueregal on 04 Jan 2011 09:20 AM 
Posted By lkydvl on 03 Jan 2011 10:37 PM 
Nobody does it better than Gomez Adams! 
Some of you may not know who he is referring to????? 










Hah LOL great show too!! 
As a boy, I really _loved_ Gomez and his trains. Used to watch the programme just for the scenes with his trains. It used to horrify me what he did, but what the heck? The fellow was richer than Croeses! However, I liked the television family much more than the ones in the movie. The TV family was just a bit weird, the movie family was just plain mean.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 24 Nov 2010 10:00 AM 
I don't stage wrecks... the idiot cat knocks enough rip-rap onto the line to keep me satisfied.... 

That's how our R.R. got part of it's name. Kats knocking over people at.... now called Butthead Cove and Trains run over them or derails.. 
Kats just set there... Thinking ..." LOOK WHAT I CAN DO." or like EURKEL would say. " DID I DO THAT " 

Any staged wrecks, I know who.


----------

